# A rose is a rose by any other name...



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

okay, okay...forget about Billy Shakespeare, it just got you to look. :wink1: for some reason unbeknownst to, every knows my name...._and I hardly know anyones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ (minus the people I've met and train with  ) so, if you're willing, please leave your name not only for me, but for other people that would like to call you by your first or last name. 


guess I'll go first...

Hi, I'm Chad...aka, WV Yetti.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 19, 2004)

Sarah......um........call me Sarah

Yes I have a great imagination


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

Minus us eh... Fine then.. I'll never tell you my real name.. so bugger off..


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Minus us eh... Fine then.. I'll never tell you my real name.. so bugger off..


...I already know you're real name...I've known your full name for almost five years...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

Ack.. you're getting old..
Ya don't know my middle names so neeeeeeeners


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ack.. you're getting old..
> Ya don't know my middle names so neeeeeeeners


I don't think you know mine..._*ponders*_


----------



## Sarah (Nov 19, 2004)

I DO!!  hehe





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> I don't think you know mine..._*ponders*_


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

mumbling under my breath*

do so...Scott


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> mumbling under my breath*
> 
> do so...Scott


ack...well...back to the drawing board...now where did I put that Illudium P-36 Explosive Space Modulator....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm just Jason!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 19, 2004)

Todd


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 19, 2004)

Slartibartfast


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 19, 2004)

Just kidding!


Hi, my name is Dan. :wavey:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 19, 2004)

My real name is Jynne (it's like Lynne, except there's a "J" instead of an "L" --pronounced "gin")    hence, *Gin-Gin*--GoldenDragon7 gave me that nickname, & I'm proud to have it! :supcool: 

Salute,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, I am Lisa.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 19, 2004)

I go by CC as well as Ceicei. Now among family (parents and siblings) and my work environment, I'm Caralee.  Anywhere else (including the dojo), my nickname will do.

    - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 19, 2004)

My name is Georgia.  Yes, it's a state and no, I'm not from there.

 I have been called Geor-GEE-ya, Gloria, Georgianna, Georgette, George.  People have tried to nick-name me Gigi, Geo (sounds like Joe), Gia (Gee-ya) and some other choice name I won't type here.


----------



## Baytor (Nov 19, 2004)

My name is Inyego Montoya, you killed my father.  Prepare to die.
Sorry, had to be done.:duel: :boing1: 

My name is Ken.


----------



## bignick (Nov 19, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> My name is Inyego Montoya, you killed my father. Prepare to die.


Now about 10 more times.....not to mention the fact that, "I'm not left handed"...




anywho...my name is Big Nick, well my name is really only Nick...but everybody calls me Big Nick


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Im Raewyn, sort of rhymes with Raisin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

I actually know who I'm talkin' to now.     :boing2:


----------



## someguy (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm Steve or Stephen.  I don't really care which.
I tend to be called Steve in the south and Stephen in the North.  It's just something that happend somehow.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 19, 2004)

Mi nombre es Maria Jose...but you can call me MJ :supcool:


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 19, 2004)

um....mu name is Elaine.....you can call me well....Elaine


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 19, 2004)

Um im Brandi ...i go by brandi 
and Jo is my middle name i know im not very creative but im in college i have to save my creativity for when i need to BS my way though a test


----------



## Maltair (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi, my name is Bryan. And I'm a Kenpoholic:uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 21, 2004)

My Name is Juan Sanchez Villa-Lobos Ramirez.

Wait... no... that was Sean Connory in Highlander.

Its Robert Dapes.

Wait... no... that was Sean Connory in Cuba.

Its actually Bartholomew 'Barley' Scott Blair.

Wait... no... that was Sean Connory in The Russia House.

Uh... You can Call me John.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 24, 2004)

Janice when i'm being formal or getting in trouble, not much difference....Jani (Jay-knee) to most of my friends and family....fuzzy because well when Chronus (Chad) likes to beat on me he tends to like to frizz my hair or pin me and have someone else do it  :whip:  :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2004)

MACaver = Ralph


----------



## Sarah (Nov 24, 2004)

MAC - the "well sort after animal"...hehe    



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> MACaver = Ralph


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 24, 2004)

Pretty much everyone IRL calls me Moose, so you guys can to.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello- my name is Tara.  At the studio, I am sometimes Tara the Terror, Terrible Tara or Tara-Dactyl.  My hubby and family sometimes call me Tare.  My name Tara is pronounced Tare-uh.....not Tar-uh or Tay-ruh.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 24, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Slartibartfast


That made me smile - I love the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!

Oh, *and* The Princess Bride.

I prefer to go by Feisty, myself, but it's not catching on here....


----------



## Sarah (Nov 25, 2004)

or Brad...I like Brad....yep yep, I think i'll call you Brad!  :ultracool 



			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> Pretty much everyone IRL calls me Moose, so you guys can to.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 26, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> or Brad...I like Brad....yep yep, I think i'll call you Brad!  :ultracool



Shhhhhhhhhhhh...  You'll give away my secret identity!!   :uhyeah:


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 27, 2004)

"Hey man, you're Mr. Lebowski, I'm the DUDE! Ya know, or like His Dudeness, or El Duderino if you're not into that whole berevity thing..."

"Are you employed Sir?"

"Wha...?

"Are you employed Sir? You don't go out looking for a job dressed like that?"

-Anyways, some of mine are:

-Andrew
-Andy
-Andy-Roo
-Dude
-Craker
-Killer
-Officer "P"
-Satan
-FireBall

-I'm sure there are some more, probably unsavory ones, haha!

A---)


----------



## Zepp (Nov 29, 2004)

In case anyone ever wanted to know, my real name is Garrett.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 6, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhhhhhh... You'll give away my secret identity!! :uhyeah:


people are always giving away my secret identity...but now lots of people know that I'm god.  :wink1:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> people are always giving away my secret identity...but now lots of people know that I'm god.  :wink1:




didn't i just leave your house and didn't i tell you that you're not God, it's only a figment of your imagination and almost every other young males imagination that you think you are God  :whip:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 6, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> didn't i just leave your house and didn't i tell you that you're not God, it's only a figment of your imagination and almost every other young males imagination that you think you are God :whip:


then I guess my imagination's pretty real sometimes.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 6, 2004)

My real name is Illuminatus, keeper of the Flame of Ashtermernoth...but I go by Steve in the presence of lesser mortals.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> then I guess my imagination's pretty real sometimes.


 :barf:


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2004)

Call me Dan...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 7, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :barf:


you ladies are just so cruel...see if you get an e-card for X-mas.  oy.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Dec 8, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you ladies are just so cruel...see if you get an e-card for X-mas.  oy.



we're not cruel naturally...only when we're provoked


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you ladies are just so cruel...see if you get an e-card for X-mas.  oy.


 No, it's just that ... you can't be God, because I'm married to him.  Well, at least that's what he tells me ... of course, so did the first one ... and all the other guys I dated ... and my Mom ... and my brother ... and ... well, you get the picture.

 But I know the truth ...  

















 ~Tess is God!~


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 8, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> No, it's just that ... you can't be God, because I'm married to him.  Well, at least that's what he tells me ... of course, so did the first one ... and all the other guys I dated ... and my Mom ... and my brother ... and ... well, you get the picture.


That sounds like a lot of chiefs! :uhyeah: 




> ~Tess is God!~


 :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 8, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> we're not cruel naturally...only when we're provoked


Just most of the women I've been around then, huh? It must be my general demeanor.   Apparently I find 'em.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Hey....just because you have bad luck, dont group us all together as being the same!   



			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Just most of the women I've been around then, huh? It must be my general demeanor.  Apparently I find 'em.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 8, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey Hey....just because you have bad luck, dont group us all together as being the same!


Oh no... I wasn't trying to. I said MOST. I apparently run into all of the ***chy ones. :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 8, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Oh no... I wasn't trying to. I said MOST. I apparently run into all of the ***chy ones. :idunno:


I'm trying to figure out what you edited here....

munchy?
peachy?
punchy?
roachy?
coachy?
leachy?
touchy?
pouchy?

:rofl:

I slay me.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 8, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out what you edited here....
> 
> munchy?
> peachy?
> ...


  I guessing Jason was thinking of the "b" word...

 But I vote for peachy!!!  Yeah!


   - Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out what you edited here....
> 
> munchy?
> peachy?
> ...


That was funny.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2004)

My name is Pamela. Most people call me Pam.


----------



## auxprix (Dec 10, 2004)

My real name is Poindexter. My parents hated me from the start


Actually, it's Nick. I know this will be confusing for some people, since there is already another nick on the Judo forums from Minnesota. Big Nick is bigger than me, but I'm by no means small, so I suppose you could call me "Less big Nick" or "Average size Nick".

-aux


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 10, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> My real name is Poindexter. My parents hated me from the start
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Nick. I know this will be confusing for some people, since there is already another nick on the Judo forums from Minnesota. Big Nick is bigger than me, but I'm by no means small, so I suppose you could call me "Less big Nick" or "Average size Nick".
> ...


Perhaps "not quite as big" nick?


----------

